# Is it now illegal to cut all bogs in Ireland?



## Alwyn (17 Jun 2011)

Is it illegal to cut all bogs in Ireland or is it designated to some that are just off limits?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Jun 2011)

I understand that some bogs are NHAs and SACs - Natural Heritage Areas and Special Areas of Conservation and turf cutting is not allowed on these bogs. 

If you own a bog or have turbary rights on a bog which is not designated, they you can cut turf.

Brendan


----------



## Alwyn (20 Jun 2011)

Thanks Brendan.

Do you know if its illegal to sell in Dublin?


----------



## zztop (24 Jun 2011)

Its only illegal to cut designated raised bog.These 31 represent 1% of the
bogs of Ireland.A further 24 raised bogs were added this year.Much ado
about etc


----------



## dewdrop (24 Jun 2011)

I saw in a paper today that a Judge agreed to suspend sentence, or something to this effect, if the defendant agreed to deliver a load of turf to the local charity.


----------



## Alwyn (24 Jun 2011)

If the bog is not designated and the turf is cut why are they then controlling were it is being sold?  How true it is I do not know but I've since read it is not allowed be sold in Dublin??


----------



## seantheman (24 Jun 2011)

Boomtobust said:


> If the bog is not designated and the turf is cut why are they then controlling were it is being sold? How true it is I do not know but I've since read it is not allowed be sold in Dublin??


Anything to do with smokeless zones within the city limits? I'd imagine that it shouldn't be illegal to sell it but is illegal to burn it!


----------



## ajapale (26 Jun 2011)

Hi Sean and Boombust,

You are conflating two distinct issues here.

Under recently introduced legislation Turf cutting in SAC (Special Areas of Conservation) areas is banned as pointed out in earlier posts.

Completely separate legislation introduced in 1990 by Mary Harney outlaws the "*marketing, distribution and sale*" of bituminous coal in designated towns and cities. It has never been illegal to actually _*burn*_ bituminous (smoky) coal in these areas.

Under the 1990 leglistation it remained legal to "market, distribute and sell" turf, briquettes and timber blocks in the designated cities and towns.

aj


----------



## Leo (27 Jun 2011)

seantheman said:


> Anything to do with smokeless zones within the city limits? I'd imagine that it shouldn't be illegal to sell it but is illegal to burn it!


 
The law states it is illegal to sell, market or distribute these fuels in Dublin and other towns and cities. There is nothing banning the burning of these fuels. See Environ.ie for more.
Leo


----------

